# monster number 2



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

me and the lady went to a local reptile show this past weekend and ended up coming home with a 100% het for albino tiger retic yearling from prehistoric pets. he's already pounding large mice down like no bodies business. will try to get some pics up for yall sometime within the next couple days.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet!

But why have him on mice at all? Rats dude! Get that size up and going!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats cool. Any plans to get an albino or het for albino mate down the road? Otherwise het doesn't mean much.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i been looking up albino ball pytons..cost way to much how much did you score that guy for...?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the commets, i will get pics tonight

250 is what i paid. yes i do plain on breeding. the reason why i had to feed him mice is because my animals eat large frozen rats and hes to small for thoes and my work only carrys frozen mice. i already ordered some weaned rats for him though. always best to just start out on rats.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

heres the pictures as promised. also added some pics of my croc monitor, the lights where off for the nights so the pics aren't the greatest.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

that croc monitar is champ so sick nice pets man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cute snake!

Makes sense on the mice. Go with what'cha got, haha. Better than nothing!

As for the monitor enclosure - AWESOME.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is the moniter hand friendly..?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW...monitor is nice...how bigs the enclosure?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the replys.

the croc's cage is 9x4x6'. sense i have gotten him hes calmed down (he now lets me go in his cage without freakin out) but he still wont let me come close to touching him.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Good looking snake. But that croc kick ass.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

how long is that tail?


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

awsome pics man, the retic is really nice good pick i wouldnt go in with that croc monitor lol how big is he and how old.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

his tail alone is just over 3 feet. TL is just over 5. the age im guessing 2 years at the most. doesn't have any of the mature croc features yet.


----------

